# Question for Cartier LOVE bracelet wearers: Has yours given you any trouble (screws coming undone)?



## surfergirljen

Hi everyone! I know it's been a while! Missed you all!
Some of you may remember a few years ago my LOVE bracelet fell off my wrist while bike riding and was gone forever.  This was the new screw system (my old screw system one never gave me any trouble!) and I have heard that the new ones have "known issues" for coming undone and falling off. 

My bracelet was always coming loose/rattling, from day one. In fact I carried a second screw driver in my wallet all the time (which I thought was nuts on a $7K bracelet but had to do it!) and was always paranoid it would fall off. And then one day I got home and it was gone. 

It had flown off once before at home as well. The problem with the new vs old (having owned both) is that if you lose a screw on the old, you lose A SCREW. Generally the other side stayed secure and you would realize some time later that one screw was gone but the bracelet stayed securely on your wrist. With the new ones, once one screw comes loose it seems that the bracelet rattles and comes loose and it's just a matter of time for the other side to give too. Anyway that was my deduction! 

I've been a few years without one and am craving a love bracelet again. I was just wondering if anyone had heard of any improvements to the new screw system or had any good/bad experiences? I'm going to add a poll at the bottom too! I have seen a few other unlucky customers on this forum who lost theirs but would love to see what my odds are if I decide to buy one again. I feel kind of foolish even thinking about it but they are so pretty! Would love your thoughts!


----------



## pinky7129

I brought mine in October and haven't had any issues! I also insured it and every so often tighten


----------



## luvmy3girls

I've had my new screw system one one for 4 years, no issues at all. I Never have had to tighten the screws either


----------



## SilverBen

I have the new and I did have issues! Mine fell off one night when I was at a party, like a wild college one and it almost got lost forever. Luckily I noticed it and some of my friends fixed it with a really screw driver [emoji15] 

But I took it to Cartier and they repaired it and then when I put it back on I used loctite and now I don't have any issues (I don't have to use loctite anymore)


----------



## Nymf

I have the new system for 3years and no problems


----------



## AntiqueShopper

If you are concerned have you considered looking for the old screw system on the secondary market?


----------



## LVandChis

I bought mine last month and the SA said it is very important to tighten it for the first month for the new system. Every time I check on mine the screws have not moved. Are you deadest on the bangle or would the cuff be better? I think if you cannot stop thinking about it, you need it.


----------



## megs0927

I have had mine since 2015. I have only had to tighten one of the screws once.


----------



## Jetsetmax

LVandChis said:


> I bought mine last month and t*he SA said it is very important to tighten it for the first month for the new system*.


Last week I purchased a new Love bracelet in YG, and my SA told me the same thing.  

When I got one in WG in 2014 (with the new system) they never mentioned this, but I always make sure my bracelet screws are nice and tight (and the bracelet is insured).  Luckily, I've never had any issues with my new system WG Love bracelet.  The first one I got back in 2008 in RG has the old system, and I don't worry about that one as much, but still I do occasionally check to make sure the screws are nice and tight.


----------



## surfergirljen

LVandChis said:


> I bought mine last month and the SA said it is very important to tighten it for the first month for the new system. Every time I check on mine the screws have not moved. Are you deadest on the bangle or would the cuff be better? I think if you cannot stop thinking about it, you need it.


Haha! I know... I kind of feel like a fool re-buying it when it gave me so much trouble, but there is nothing like it if you love it! I wish I liked the cuff as much... I do like the idea of being able to take it off easily and as such my VERY first one (that I later sold) was a size 19 that could actually be wiggled in and out of if I tried (without opening it up).  These replies are very helpful thank you! Sounds like I wasn't the only one with problems... but good to hear at least some of them work properly!


----------



## Makenna

I've had mine for 2 years, is new screw system and I have never had problems.  I've taken mine off a few times at the store to get it cleaned and absolutely no problems with screws being loose.


----------



## Luccibag

I have a new screw system and at first I had to rescrew it from time to time but then I completely undid it and rescrewed it very carefully and it's been 6 mos and it's still tight. I'd suggest maybe having it screwed on by Cartier.  I think if it's not done exactly in the right way it is prone to loosening.


----------



## Morrison7552

I have the new screw system, purchased in 2016. I tried taking it off once, I unscrewed one side, and couldn't get the other side loosened and the bracelet stayed on, with one side loose. I had to take it to cartier the next day because I didn't want to force it and it wouldn't come off. They removed it for me and when I was ready they put it back on  


In the end, there is something that seems a lot better with the "new" screw system in recent years (compared to what was first reported IMO). The only thing I've been told is if you stack it with other bracelets the screws can loosen because of the vibrations. 

Good luck )


----------



## jssl1688

had my first plain one from 2010 I think, can't remember exactly, I think that was when they first changed the screws and I didn't have any problems with that one, the new 4 diamond one I just got in 2016 is doing fine too, no issues.


----------



## kelly girl

Tonight I was devastated to find I have lost one of two WG love bracelets. I still can't imagine how two screws (new system purchased in 2012) came out and my bracelet literally fell off! I just logged onto the Cartier forum to see if anyone else had this happen or was having issues with the newer screws. Lo and behold I found this thread. My first love bracelet was purchased in 2006 and I NEVER had any issues with it. At that time the bracelet had 6 diamonds instead of the 4 the newer models have. I have spent the past two hours turning my home upside down hoping to find it. I called my local police station thinking if someone had found it they would turn it in; I also called the supermarket and my gym as I was at both places today. No luck. My husband was sweet enough to drive to the two spots where I was parked earlier. Nothing. I'm sure my bracelet is gone forever. It is insured. I'm also sure the lose happened today because I would have noticed it was missing when showering this AM. As much as I love wearing two love bracelets I won't replace the one I've lost until Cartier makes a change in the way the bracelet screws together. To all who have the newer model check the screws from time to time and tighten them to be on the safe side. So very sad.


----------



## sjunky13

kelly girl said:


> Tonight I was devastated to find I have lost one of two WG love bracelets. I still can't imagine how two screws (new system purchased in 2012) came out and my bracelet literally fell off! I just logged onto the Cartier forum to see if anyone else had this happen or was having issues with the newer screws. Lo and behold I found this thread. My first love bracelet was purchased in 2006 and I NEVER had any issues with it. At that time the bracelet had 6 diamonds instead of the 4 the newer models have. I have spent the past two hours turning my home upside down hoping to find it. I called my local police station thinking if someone had found it they would turn it in; I also called the supermarket and my gym as I was at both places today. No luck. My husband was sweet enough to drive to the two spots where I was parked earlier. Nothing. I'm sure my bracelet is gone forever. It is insured. I'm also sure the lose happened today because I would have noticed it was missing when showering this AM. As much as I love wearing two love bracelets I won't replace the one I've lost until Cartier makes a change in the way the bracelet screws together. To all who have the newer model check the screws from time to time and tighten them to be on the safe side. So very sad.


I am so sorry to hear this!  I am glad it is insured. I hope it turns up for you. I lost my ering and was thinking I would never see it again. Months later it was in a random box I have ever use.
Did you check your car? Look all over the car. Good luck.


----------



## sjunky13

Hey Jenn! How are you?

I have had 2 new screw system loves and no issues so far. I agree with the poster who said the first month it is important to tighten it all of the time. 
I have also not seen any fall off , except  from the poster above.


----------



## kelly girl

sjunky13 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this!  I am glad it is insured. I hope it turns up for you. I lost my ering and was thinking I would never see it again. Months later it was in a random box I have ever use.
> Did you check your car? Look all over the car. Good luck.[/QUOTE





sjunky13 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this!  I am glad it is insured. I hope it turns up for you. I lost my ering and was thinking I would never see it again. Months later it was in a random box I have ever use.
> Did you check your car? Look all over the car. Good luck.


Thanks for your kind words. Yes I looked in my car from top to bottom. I've been wearing both love bracelets 24/7 since I received them. I almost feel a little naked without both.


----------



## sjunky13

kelly girl said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Yes I looked in my car from top to bottom. I've been wearing both love bracelets 24/7 since I received them. I almost feel a little naked without both.


I am sorry. Will you replace it? Maybe you can get another Cartier item or another jewelry brand? VCA Perlee?


----------



## kelly girl

sjunky13 said:


> I am sorry. Will you replace it? Maybe you can get another Cartier item or another jewelry brand? VCA Perlee?


I may try on the Cartier JUC with my remaining Love bracelet. Although I don't believe it will happen, I'm still hoping to find the bracelet I lost. I still can't imagine how it simply fell off.


----------



## surfergirljen

kelly girl said:


> Tonight I was devastated to find I have lost one of two WG love bracelets. I still can't imagine how two screws (new system purchased in 2012) came out and my bracelet literally fell off! I just logged onto the Cartier forum to see if anyone else had this happen or was having issues with the newer screws. Lo and behold I found this thread. My first love bracelet was purchased in 2006 and I NEVER had any issues with it. At that time the bracelet had 6 diamonds instead of the 4 the newer models have. I have spent the past two hours turning my home upside down hoping to find it. I called my local police station thinking if someone had found it they would turn it in; I also called the supermarket and my gym as I was at both places today. No luck. My husband was sweet enough to drive to the two spots where I was parked earlier. Nothing. I'm sure my bracelet is gone forever. It is insured. I'm also sure the lose happened today because I would have noticed it was missing when showering this AM. As much as I love wearing two love bracelets I won't replace the one I've lost until Cartier makes a change in the way the bracelet screws together. To all who have the newer model check the screws from time to time and tighten them to be on the safe side. So very sad.


----------



## missisa07

When I first bought my bracelet about 2 years ago, the first month or two I noticed the screws would not be the tightest they could be (you know what position the screw has to be when it's the absolute tightest).  I would then just use my fingernail to tighten it to the right position.  After that first month or two, the screws stopped moving at all.  Now they stay in the same position all the time, and I don't mess with them!


----------



## surfergirljen

kelly girl said:


> I may try on the Cartier JUC with my remaining Love bracelet. Although I don't believe it will happen, I'm still hoping to find the bracelet I lost. I still can't imagine how it simply fell off.



Oh no! Kelly Girl... I know exactly how you feel... that's how I felt when I looked down and realized mine was gone too! It's horrible. Thank God you have yours insured!   I really want one but at the same time I'm kind of horrified that Cartier suggests things like GLUE (locktite) to keep a $7,000 gold bangle from falling off your wrist!! I've been holding off hoping they had revised the system with improvements... sounds like they haven't.  What really irks me is that they act like it's not a flaw in the design! There is a post started in 2010 where the bracelet was found but damaged in the fall from her wrist and Cartier said she'd have to pay for repairs to the locking system? The whole point of the bracelet is that once you put it on you don't take it off... it definitely shouldn't FLY off!  She didn't have to in the end but just the idea of them suggesting that takes all the luxury experience away from the brand IMHO. They make so much from these bracelets the least they can do is stand by them and repair them quickly and for free when they fail!!

I purchased a Tiffany diamond tennis bracelet pre-loved... I didn't have the "pink slip" or any proof of purchase from Tiffany's. My puppy's little teeth dislodged a diamond from it (I couldn't find it) so I brought it in for repair, assuming they'd charge me or turn me away without proof of purchase... they took the bracelet in, replaced the diamond and all for free! That was so classy and said a lot about the company standing behind their product! They also added an extra safety to the closure at no cost! I wish I loved the T bracelet as much as the love...

I hope you find your bracelet... definitely file a police report ... because it has a serial number and is over $5K you should be able to. You never know!


----------



## kelly girl

As a follow up, I sent an email to Cartier customer relations detailing the lose of my bracelet and my concerns over replacing it. I was informed shortly thereafter that Cartier has improved the screw system with a Love bracelet model III.


----------



## kelly girl

I just reread the email response from Cartier a second time, it states the version 3 was improved in 2013. If memory serves me other threads I've read where similar issues occurred was after that date.


----------



## surfergirljen

kelly girl said:


> I just reread the email response from Cartier a second time, it states the version 3 was improved in 2013. If memory serves me other threads I've read where similar issues occurred was after that date.



So version 3 is safer or issues are still occurring?


----------



## kelly girl

Cartier Customer Relations wrote me that the version III Love bracelet has a new screw system that has rectified the issues with version II. Some of  the posts I found after 2013, customers were still complaining  about having to tighten the screws on their bracelets. If you're thinking of buying the new version I'd definitely enquire  with the SA.


----------



## uhpharm01

kelly girl said:


> Cartier Customer Relations wrote me that the version III Love bracelet has a new screw system that has rectified the issues with version II. Some of  the posts I found after 2013, customers were still complaining  about having to tighten the screws on their bracelets. If you're thinking of buying the new version I'd definitely enquire  with the SA.


Wow. I don't like this new System. I prefer the old screw system.


----------



## Storm Spirit

My rainbow Love was purchased in October 2015 and screwed on by the SA. I was wary of the screws becoming loose after reading horror stories on the forums, so I checked them obsessively at the start and even took photos of the exact positions of the screws. Since then I've never taken the bracelet off or touched the screws, and they haven't budged. I'm currently wearing my Love with a Fitbit and have previously worn it with a watch/another bangle, therefore it does get knocked against other things, but fortunately this hasn't loosened up the screws at all.

I do remember the SA taking her time to make sure that both sides were lined up, and she tightened each side a little at a time as opposed to tightening one side completely followed by the other. Maybe the screws have to be tightened in a certain way on the new system?


----------



## uhpharm01

I just this email from Cartier. 

Thank you for the interest that you have expressed in Cartier.

In response to your inquiry, please kindly note our current version Love bracelets were introduced into our Collections in approximately 2011. 

We trust that this information meets your needs and remain at your disposal for any further assistance.

I'm not trying to be rude. 
I don't recall an updated version of the love bracelet.


----------



## kelly girl

I received an email March 4th from Cartier Relations Center. It read in part, The much improved version 3 Love bracelet was created to prevent losing the screw as with the previous version 2. This version was improved in 2013. I also spoke with a SA earlier today who said that Cartier is recommending that the screws be periodically checked and tightened if need be. As much as I'd like to replace the bracelet that fell off my wrist and was lost; spending 10,800 dollars on a new Love only to worry about and tighten the screws isn't something I will do.


----------



## Jetsetmax

kelly girl said:


> I received an email March 4th from Cartier Relations Center. It read in part, The much improved version 3 Love bracelet was created to prevent losing the screw as with the previous version 2. This version was improved in 2013. I also spoke with a SA earlier today who said that Cartier is recommending that the screws be periodically checked and tightened if need be. As much as I'd like to replace the bracelet that fell off my wrist and was lost; spending 10,800 dollars on a new Love only to worry about and tighten the screws isn't something I will do.



Yes, the SAs are Cartier have been told to tell people to periodically check the screws on the bracelets.  Also, some have recommended loctite to keep them from loosening.  I know some people seem upset by the idea of using loctite, but its actually used by several high end watch companies to keep the screws in the removable sizing links of the watch bracelets from loosening and coming out over time.

Insure your bracelet and then you don't need to worry.  I always insure jewelry or watches that have a significant value.  Wishing you luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## jssl1688

uhpharm01 said:


> I just this email from Cartier.
> 
> Thank you for the interest that you have expressed in Cartier.
> 
> In response to your inquiry, please kindly note our current version Love bracelets were introduced into our Collections in approximately 2011.
> 
> We trust that this information meets your needs and remain at your disposal for any further assistance.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude.
> I don't recall an updated version of the love bracelet.




I think what she means is the current version (the screws don't come out) came out around 2011, in the msg she didn't state an updated version of the bracelet.


----------



## kelly girl

I spoke to my jeweler who has always gone above and beyond for me. He said he would do his best to find me the original Love bracelet where the screws are meant to come out. Here's hoping. My insurance company has been great so no worries with them.


----------



## avcbob

My wife has three Loves, each purchased at a different time. A type 1, 2 and 3. We didn't want to take chances and used LocTite on all of them, now the screws don't budge. Why chance it! 





Jetsetmax said:


> Yes, the SAs are Cartier have been told to tell people to periodically check the screws on the bracelets.  Also, some have recommended loctite to keep them from loosening.  I know some people seem upset by the idea of using loctite, but its actually used by several high end watch companies to keep the screws in the removable sizing links of the watch bracelets from loosening and coming out over time.
> 
> Insure your bracelet and then you don't need to worry.  I always insure jewelry or watches that have a significant value.  Wishing you luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Morrison7552

When my love ring went missing, luckily I had it insured by Allstate and they were absolutely wonderful. I was really stressed out only having it for like 10 months, but they replaced the entire purchase and exceeded my expectations as an insurance company. No one wants to loose a special piece of jewelry but having a good company like Allstate should at least give you peace of mind should something unfortunate happen.


----------



## scarlet555

My love was getting loose just about every day, I thought I banged it too much on my dominant hand.  Then I unscrewed it and screwed it again and no more trouble.  The last time was actually this SA from cartier who closed the bracelet, she was sloppy now that I think about it.


----------



## uhpharm01

jssl1688 said:


> I think what she means is the current version (the screws don't come out) came out around 2011, in the msg she didn't state an updated version of the bracelet.


Thank you. I know all about the current version that came out in 2011 where the screws don't come out. Which is why I sent an email to Cartier is see if they would mention the update in 2013 that has been mentioned here.


----------



## kelly girl

I apologize for misunderstanding the meaning behind your post uhpharm01.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

No issues for me. Got my bangle in 2013.


----------



## uhpharm01

kelly girl said:


> I apologize for misunderstanding the meaning behind your post uhpharm01.


Thank you.


----------



## uhpharm01

NikkisABagGirl said:


> No issues for me. Got my bangle in 2013.


Does the screw encasement brother your arms ?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Does the screw encasement brother your arms ?


Nope, not at all. Honestly I keep it pushed up away from wrist, because 16 is a little big, didn't want to pay up charge on SO for 15. ❤


----------



## uhpharm01

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Nope, not at all. Honestly I keep it pushed up away from wrist, because 16 is a little big, didn't want to pay up charge on SO for 15. ❤


Thanks lady!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks lady!


Your most welcome Hun! ❤


----------



## Lovefour

Mine is 5 years old and I have had no issues. However when I was on vacation last week i noticed for the first time the screws were in a different line so i tightened with my finger nail. When I got home I took it off and had my husband rescrew it on. SO now for the first time I am on high alert!


----------



## Rami00

I wear two (YG/WG with four diamonds) It's been 2-3 years and I probably taken them off once to have it cleaned by Cartier. I never had any issue.


----------



## HopeB

I got my bracelet in 2016 at the Cartier store in Hamburg Germany so I assume it is the 'latest' version. Unfortunately my screws come lose all the time. It has flown off my wrist twice now and thank goodness I realized it. it is very stressful and not acceptable that a bracelet of this price does this. I will travel to Paris next week and will go to Cartier with my original receipt and see what they will do. I would expect for they should replace the screws if not the entire bracelet. Lets see.......


----------



## luvmy3girls

Storm Spirit said:


> My rainbow Love was purchased in October 2015 and screwed on by the SA. I was wary of the screws becoming loose after reading horror stories on the forums, so I checked them obsessively at the start and even took photos of the exact positions of the screws. Since then I've never taken the bracelet off or touched the screws, and they haven't budged. I'm currently wearing my Love with a Fitbit and have previously worn it with a watch/another bangle, therefore it does get knocked against other things, but fortunately this hasn't loosened up the screws at all.
> 
> I do remember the SA taking her time to make sure that both sides were lined up, and she tightened each side a little at a time as opposed to tightening one side completely followed by the other. Maybe the screws have to be tightened in a certain way on the new system?



I agree on this regarding how it's put on, I think that is the reason it's comes loose. You need to tighten each side alittle at a time, going back and forth


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I really wish that they went back to the old system.  I would buy another one in a heartbeat.  My Love was purchased on the secondary market, but the old screw systems seem to be harder to come by nowadays.


----------



## partialtopink

Never had a problem with either Love Bracelet. I never take it off unless I'm getting it cleaned, though, and I let the Cartier SA do the honors


----------



## luxeunicorn

I've had mine since 2015 and the screws have come loose several times but fortunately have never had it fly off my wrist. After really tightening the screws on, I havent had any problems with it. I've gone camping with it, gone down the river rapids during camping, cliff jumped and everything else in between since '15. I took it off for the first time 2 weeks ago to clean it and I just made sure to really tighten the screws.


----------



## glistenpearls

I bought 2 YG after the birth of my twins in 2011. One has progressively got worse, I literally have to tighten it 4-5 times a day.
One of these days I will take it back to Cartier. Unfortunately the nearest one for me is Houston.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

My Love bracelet is about 2 weeks old, purchased at the end of July 2017.

I have been checking the screws every other day, and so far they have not come loose at all.

Going forward, I plan to check every other week. I even have a reminder set up on my phone, because I'm dorky like that, lol.

I have also purchased the lowest strength Loctite (purple) in case the screws do become loose (often) in the future.

I'm not bothered at all if I have to use Loctite. A metal screw is a metal screw, whether it's gold or steel. And vibration causing screws to loosen is just physics, especially since the screws are so small


----------



## missyb

I've never had any issues and check the screws weekly plus my loves and juc are all insured which gives me piece of mind.


----------



## 777babs

Mine flew off once on the treadmill at the gym!! Had to move the machine to find the other half! Thank God the screws don't come out totally !! So I have a habit of tighning them when I'm bored with my finger nail . I can always tell if they are loose by pressing the two sides together if there's movement they need tightening  x


----------



## missisa07

I've had the screws come a little loose, but I've never had the bracelet fall apart.  I check the screws every so often, as I've kind of memorized where they should be aligned when they're at the tightest points.  If I notice they're not as tight as they should be, I just tighten it with my finger nail.  It's not a big deal.  I don't want to use Loctite to lock the screws in permanently, which I've heard some people do, as I like the option of being able to take it off every year or so to do a deep clean.


----------



## Alena21

My screws came loose on one of mine.  Luckily it fell on the sofa.


----------



## avcbob

If you use the lightest strength LockTite, I believe it's purple,  you can remove the screws anytime, but they won't come loose on their own. My wife and I use it with great results.



missisa07 said:


> I've had the screws come a little loose, but I've never had the bracelet fall apart.  I check the screws every so often, as I've kind of memorized where they should be aligned when they're at the tightest points.  If I notice they're not as tight as they should be, I just tighten it with my finger nail.  It's not a big deal.  I don't want to use Loctite to lock the screws in permanently, which I've heard some people do, as I like the option of being able to take it off every year or so to do a deep clean.


----------



## Luvayorkie

kelly girl said:


> Tonight I was devastated to find I have lost one of two WG love bracelets. I still can't imagine how two screws (new system purchased in 2012) came out and my bracelet literally fell off! I just logged onto the Cartier forum to see if anyone else had this happen or was having issues with the newer screws. Lo and behold I found this thread. My first love bracelet was purchased in 2006 and I NEVER had any issues with it. At that time the bracelet had 6 diamonds instead of the 4 the newer models have. I have spent the past two hours turning my home upside down hoping to find it. I called my local police station thinking if someone had found it they would turn it in; I also called the supermarket and my gym as I was at both places today. No luck. My husband was sweet enough to drive to the two spots where I was parked earlier. Nothing. I'm sure my bracelet is gone forever. It is insured. I'm also sure the lose happened today because I would have noticed it was missing when showering this AM. As much as I love wearing two love bracelets I won't replace the one I've lost until Cartier makes a change in the way the bracelet screws together. To all who have the newer model check the screws from time to time and tighten them to be on the safe side. So very sad.



I've purchased 3 in the last 2 yrs.  All 3 had issues. The 1st 1, I sent back to Cartier & they replaced the screws.  A few days after I started wearing it again.  I found half of it in my shopping cart & luckily after a panicked search found the other half in my trunk. My 1st 1 was doing the same thing (not staying tight). Cartier switched it out for a credit.  While the 1 they had repaired, they sent me a new 1. I just couldn't stand the thought of not having at least 1. My dream was the 2 I originally had.  Well, I got the new 1 in July even had the SA put it on so it was secure & done exactly the way it is supp to b done.   Noticing the screws were having to b tightened every single day.  Sometimes multiple times a day.  On Labor Day I went to Cartier to have them check it out.   They were closed for Labor Day. By the time we got to our destination in ATL, it was totally gone!!!!!!!  That was Monday!!  I'm soo upset, disappointed & pissed off that a $6300 piece of jewelry has such quality issues.  I'm not sure how others can wear them forever & my 3 were all failures. At this point, I'm pretty sure I'll never buy another Piece of Cartier jewelry EVER!!!!  I have 2 Juste Un Clou & the Ecrou bracelet & am terrified to even wear them.   I'd appreciate any advise that others have too.  Feeling very Angry & let down by Cartier.


----------



## missyb

Luvayorkie said:


> I've purchased 3 in the last 2 yrs.  All 3 had issues. The 1st 1, I sent back to Cartier & they replaced the screws.  A few days after I started wearing it again.  I found half of it in my shopping cart & luckily after a panicked search found the other half in my trunk. My 1st 1 was doing the same thing (not staying tight). Cartier switched it out for a credit.  While the 1 they had repaired, they sent me a new 1. I just couldn't stand the thought of not having at least 1. My dream was the 2 I originally had.  Well, I got the new 1 in July even had the SA put it on so it was secure & done exactly the way it is supp to b done.   Noticing the screws were having to b tightened every single day.  Sometimes multiple times a day.  On Labor Day I went to Cartier to have them check it out.   They were closed for Labor Day. By the time we got to our destination in ATL, it was totally gone!!!!!!!  That was Monday!!  I'm soo upset, disappointed & pissed off that a $6300 piece of jewelry has such quality issues.  I'm not sure how others can wear them forever & my 3 were all failures. At this point, I'm pretty sure I'll never buy another Piece of Cartier jewelry EVER!!!!  I have 2 Juste Un Clou & the Ecrou bracelet & am terrified to even wear them.   I'd appreciate any advise that others have too.  Feeling very Angry & let down by Cartier.



I've never had any issues with either my loves or juc. I wear them 24/7. Do you have them insured?


----------



## kelly girl

Luvayorkie said:


> I've purchased 3 in the last 2 yrs.  All 3 had issues. The 1st 1, I sent back to Cartier & they replaced the screws.  A few days after I started wearing it again.  I found half of it in my shopping cart & luckily after a panicked search found the other half in my trunk. My 1st 1 was doing the same thing (not staying tight). Cartier switched it out for a credit.  While the 1 they had repaired, they sent me a new 1. I just couldn't stand the thought of not having at least 1. My dream was the 2 I originally had.  Well, I got the new 1 in July even had the SA put it on so it was secure & done exactly the way it is supp to b done.   Noticing the screws were having to b tightened every single day.  Sometimes multiple times a day.  On Labor Day I went to Cartier to have them check it out.   They were closed for Labor Day. By the time we got to our destination in ATL, it was totally gone!!!!!!!  That was Monday!!  I'm soo upset, disappointed & pissed off that a $6300 piece of jewelry has such quality issues.  I'm not sure how others can wear them forever & my 3 were all failures. At this point, I'm pretty sure I'll never buy another Piece of Cartier jewelry EVER!!!!  I have 2 Juste Un Clou & the Ecrou bracelet & am terrified to even wear them.   I'd appreciate any advise that others have too.  Feeling very Angry & let down by Cartier.


I understand completely. I never did find nor did I replace the Love I lost. My jeweler has yet to find me an older model pre 2010. At this point I'm not holding my breath that he will be successful since it's been six months. I stopped wearing the Love I purchased in 2006. I don't want to be reminded of the lose and I really prefer wearing two.


----------



## Sweet Fire

An associate screw fell out of hers but luckily she was at home so she found the bracelet but not the screw. So I decided not to purchase one because I would be seriously distraught if it came undone and I lost it.


----------



## americanroyal89

I'm saving up for my first LOVE but all these horror stories are making me think I should go with the cuff...


----------



## Jetsetmax

Luvayorkie said:


> I've purchased 3 in the last 2 yrs.  All 3 had issues. The 1st 1, I sent back to Cartier & they replaced the screws.  A few days after I started wearing it again.  I found half of it in my shopping cart & luckily after a panicked search found the other half in my trunk. My 1st 1 was doing the same thing (not staying tight). Cartier switched it out for a credit.  While the 1 they had repaired, they sent me a new 1. I just couldn't stand the thought of not having at least 1. My dream was the 2 I originally had.  Well, I got the new 1 in July even had the SA put it on so it was secure & done exactly the way it is supp to b done.   Noticing the screws were having to b tightened every single day.  Sometimes multiple times a day.  On Labor Day I went to Cartier to have them check it out.   They were closed for Labor Day. By the time we got to our destination in ATL, it was totally gone!!!!!!!  That was Monday!!  I'm soo upset, disappointed & pissed off that a $6300 piece of jewelry has such quality issues.  I'm not sure how others can wear them forever & my 3 were all failures. At this point, I'm pretty sure I'll never buy another Piece of Cartier jewelry EVER!!!!  I have 2 Juste Un Clou & the Ecrou bracelet & am terrified to even wear them.   I'd appreciate any advise that others have too.  Feeling very Angry & let down by Cartier.


Wow. so sorry to hear about all the problems you have had.   At least so far I have not had any problems with mine, and I've had one with the new closure system for a few years.  I have checked the screws periodically,  but luckily mine seems to stay tight.  The JUC is a completely different closure, so I wouldn't worry about wearing that.  My advise is also that you insure your jewelry.  I insure mine, so in the event something does get lost, I'm not having to pay out of my own pocket to replace it.  Again sorry to hear about all the problems you've had.


----------



## Tonimichelle

americanroyal89 said:


> I'm saving up for my first LOVE but all these horror stories are making me think I should go with the cuff...


I bought the cuff a year ago tomorrow and have worn it 24/7 ever since. Partly for this reason! I know lots of people have no issues but I couldn't be doing with the worrying and checking.... And boy would I have worried!


----------



## missyb

If you have it insured you don't have to worry. The insurance is very inexpensive and they give you the current Cartier replacement cost


----------



## gators

I've had my love for about 1.5 years, new screw system.  When I tighten the screws, Ive noticed they start to come loose again after about 3/4 weeks.  I just thought maybe that was par for the course. I keep a close eye on it, but its very unsettling and I'm scared of it just falling off one day.  I really need to insure it, as missyb stated.


----------



## ChaneLisette

I now own my second Love with the new screw system and have never had issues with either. I tightened them myself just a bit beyond where it stopped turning easily and they have never loosened on their own. I wore my first Love every day for over 3 years and am now wearing this every day. I do not remove the bracelet because want to avoid scratches from the screwdriver.


----------



## kelly girl

I agree 100 percent with the posters who suggested getting your bracelets insured. The one I owned that fell off and was lost was insured with Travelers. When I reported the lose, I answered a few questions and had a check by the end of the week.


----------



## Makenna

Yes please insure your bracelets, it's very inexpensive with no deductibles (at least with my policy) and gives you a piece of mind in the event it's lost.


----------



## SashaJustine

I've had my classic YG love and thin WG gold for a few months and screws on both constantly need tightening. The classic is worse than the thin and fell off me once. Constantly keep the screwdriver on me as tighten every day


----------



## annanas

SashaJustine said:


> I've had my classic YG love and thin WG gold for a few months and screws on both constantly need tightening. The classic is worse than the thin and fell off me once. Constantly keep the screwdriver on me as tighten every day



That's really bad! I have an early 2014 Love with the new system and it's been fine except that one day I noticed that one of the screws had come halfway out never happened before and has never happened again (this was about a year ago) but I do check the screws very regularly.


----------



## SashaJustine

Smart to keep checking the screws! Am actually popping into Cartier in NYC today (where I am based) as one of the screws is now facing the wrong way and if I place the screw to match the rest, it is too loose and clicks. 





annanas said:


> That's really bad! I have an early 2014 Love with the new system and it's been fine except that one day I noticed that one of the screws had come halfway out never happened before and has never happened again (this was about a year ago) but I do check the screws very regularly.


----------



## annanas

I think the screws not facing the same way is normal, mine don't either and I don't think they ever did


----------



## SashaJustine

Thank you -- good to know!


----------



## supersleec

SashaJustine said:


> I've had my classic YG love and thin WG gold for a few months and screws on both constantly need tightening. The classic is worse than the thin and fell off me once. Constantly keep the screwdriver on me as tighten every day



Hi Sasha Justine, I just bought a new thin love and haven't started wearing it yet. I thought the one screw just "clicks" in when it's at the tightest?? I didn't know it could loosen  can you please let me know how it could "unclick"?  I was so excited to wear the bracelet and be worry free but now that you mentioned it, I'll be checking every minute!!


----------



## SashaJustine

Hi! Actually feel the Thin Love is way more secure than the classic. I can easily take it on and off. What I mean about the screw loosening is that every week I just need to tighten it back up -- because I pair it with the classic, the vibrations of the two clinking against each other does loosen the screws. It has never un-clicked (the classic has completely un-screwed in comparison). So wear it with ease! Just check-I'm weekly to see if you need to turn the screw back in slightly. It is much more care free than the classic -- enjoy wearing it 


supersleec said:


> Hi Sasha Justine, I just bought a new thin love and haven't started wearing it yet. I thought the one screw just "clicks" in when it's at the tightest?? I didn't know it could loosen  can you please let me know how it could "unclick"?  I was so excited to wear the bracelet and be worry free but now that you mentioned it, I'll be checking every minute!!


----------



## supersleec

SashaJustine said:


> Hi! Actually feel the Thin Love is way more secure than the classic. I can easily take it on and off. What I mean about the screw loosening is that every week I just need to tighten it back up -- because I pair it with the classic, the vibrations of the two clinking against each other does loosen the screws. It has never un-clicked (the classic has completely un-screwed in comparison). So wear it with ease! Just check-I'm weekly to see if you need to turn the screw back in slightly. It is much more care free than the classic -- enjoy wearing it


Thank you so much for the reassurance!! I can't wait to wear it


----------



## SashaJustine

Post pics when you do! Which colour did you purchase? 





supersleec said:


> Thank you so much for the reassurance!! I can't wait to wear it


----------



## supersleec

SashaJustine said:


> Post pics when you do! Which colour did you purchase?


I got the rose gold! I bought it a month ago as motivation to study for my certification exam in October.. I'm not allowed to wear it until I pass and my boyfriend hid it so I can't even find it to look at


----------



## SashaJustine

Good luck with your exam 


supersleec said:


> I got the rose gold! I bought it a month ago as motivation to study for my certification exam in October.. I'm not allowed to wear it until I pass and my boyfriend hid it so I can't even find it to look at


----------



## annanas

So one of my bracelet screws came almost out after one day! I was expecting something but not that quick.. I was surprised that one of the screws lined up perfectly with the others and was wondering how the SA got that to work, now I just think it wasn't really tight!  Have ordered Loctite just in case...


----------



## SashaJustine

annanas said:


> So one of my bracelet screws came almost out after one day! I was expecting something but not that quick.. I was surprised that one of the screws lined up perfectly with the others and was wondering how the SA got that to work, now I just think it wasn't really tight!  Have ordered Loctite just in case...


The EXACT same thing happened to me when I purchased mine at LHR!! Hence why I wasnt sure if the screws had to match up or not. Hope you get your locktite ASAP! Well spotted so you didn't lose it.


----------



## annanas

I know! So scary.. lucky I was just sitting down. I'll be out in the woods tomorrow so will have to put on the Nike wristband I never remember when I work out.. I really think she didn't put it on tight enough.


----------



## SashaJustine

Will be curious to hear if your screws line up when you tighten them up. Wristband will be your best friend out in the woods tomorrow so you won't need to think twice! Do you wear your JUC 24/7 as well? 





annanas said:


> I know! So scary.. lucky I was just sitting down. I'll be out in the woods tomorrow so will have to put on the Nike wristband I never remember when I work out.. I really think she didn't put it on tight enough.


----------



## annanas

Not even close! One is exactly the opposite way and the other on a diagonal on both. I take the JuC off sometimes but I do wear it most of the time.


----------



## annanas

This is both sides and I guess one of them is upside down compared to the other but I think this is what maximum tight or close to it looks on the screws.


----------



## SashaJustine

It's so frustrating that the screws don't line up when properly tightened... Still lusting over the YG classic 4 diamond. Will see where the pound is at in January... 





annanas said:


> View attachment 3825501
> View attachment 3825502
> 
> 
> This is both sides and I guess one of them is upside down compared to the other but I think this is what maximum tight or close to it looks on the screws.


----------



## Jetsetmax

SashaJustine said:


> Am actually popping into Cartier in NYC today (where I am based) as one of the screws is now facing the wrong way and if I place the screw to match the rest, it is too loose and clicks.



I agree with annanas, in that the screws never lined up facing the engraved screw motif on any of mine (regardless of whether its the old or new screw system).   Cheers!


----------



## MahaM

Yeah...the screw became loose twice !
I was afraid to screw it tightly but after reading lot posts at the form I'm trying to screw it tighter.
I don't wear it daily so it doesn't get more scratches but that the secret can become loose is so scary!


----------



## MahaM

SashaJustine said:


> Will be curious to hear if your screws line up when you tighten them up. Wristband will be your best friend out in the woods tomorrow so you won't need to think twice! Do you wear your JUC 24/7 as well?



I am also not sure if the screws should line up. But as I first purchased they were all lined up.

Maybe needs more tightening but I'm scared to ruin those screws.
I will try  to ask at a Cartrier store about it and most importantly that the screws become loose. And also if wearing it 24/7 is OK to maintain the bracelet especially when taking a shower or using lotions.


----------



## SashaJustine

When my classic love bracelet was new the screws lined up — but then one side because completely loose and luckily I was in a car when it became obvious it was falling apart. I took it back to cartier and they put it back on and now the screw matches on one side but not the other. I learned on this forum that is completely normal for the screws NOT to match. So just make sure yours are tight or take to cartier to look at  I haven’t taken mine off since then and wear 24/7 (and don’t intend to take off) and they are fine in the shower, with body lotion, cleaning, work, etc. A few scratches but you will get those no matter what! Just make sure Rie screws are tight and keep an eye on them. Hope that helped! 


MahaM said:


> I am also not sure if the screws should line up. But as I first purchased they were all lined up.
> 
> Maybe needs more tightening but I'm scared to ruin those screws.
> I will try  to ask at a Cartrier store about it and most importantly that the screws become loose. And also if wearing it 24/7 is OK to maintain the bracelet especially when taking a shower or using lotions.


----------



## Kindness3

annanas said:


> View attachment 3825501
> View attachment 3825502
> 
> 
> This is both sides and I guess one of them is upside down compared to the other but I think this is what maximum tight or close to it looks on the screws.


Absolutely lovely collection love the rose gold.


----------



## Kindness3

This is my own  personal opinion, I think of your loves are two big then, the movement off the hand cause the screw to become lose. They are made to be snug fit less moving around your wrist ,this is the  reason the screws will come lose. I wear two and if anything ,I have hard time losing the screws to take off, also if the ailments of the screws  inside the grooves too isnt aligned will cause it to become lose,  I HOPE I DIDNT offend anyone ,I think this most time the problems, I hope this makes sense ,this is my experience I've had it's  like puzzle screws needed to be lined up inside properly then you tighten one side and then the other going back forth even amount of times  I hope this helps


----------



## baghagg

My 2015, new screw system, 4 diamond Love bracelet has come off in my lap while driving,  and also once on the bathroom counter while applying makeup after a shower.  It loosens everyday, even when worn alone.   I am vigilant about checking screws multiple times a day and tightening them accordingly.  If I lose it I won't be replacing it as it is too common now.. my husband wanted to give it to me, so it is  sentimental.

Ps. I have put it on properly screwing on one side,  then the other,  back to the other side,  etc every time.


----------



## annanas

I'd highly recommend getting the purple Loctite thread locker, so far my screws have stayed perfectly put after I applied it!


----------



## Kindness3

baghagg said:


> My 2015, new screw system, 4 diamond Love bracelet has come off in my lap while driving,  and also once on the bathroom counter while applying makeup after a shower.  It loosens everyday, even when worn alone.   I am vigilant about checking screws multiple times a day and tightening them accordingly.  If I lose it I won't be replacing it as it is too common now.. my husband wanted to give it to me, so it is  sentimental.
> 
> Ps. I have put it on properly screwing on one side,  then the other,  back to the other side,  etc every time.


Have you brought back to cartier, I know yours very expensive, and I understand sentimental thing too, maybe defect in the screws system, I would defiantly bring it into store to have check,I'm sorry about your experience, like anything sometimes there something wrong with the inner locking mechanize not aligned up inside right,


----------



## MahaM

SashaJustine said:


> When my classic love bracelet was new the screws lined up — but then one side because completely loose and luckily I was in a car when it became obvious it was falling apart. I took it back to cartier and they put it back on and now the screw matches on one side but not the other. I learned on this forum that is completely normal for the screws NOT to match. So just make sure yours are tight or take to cartier to look at  I haven’t taken mine off since then and wear 24/7 (and don’t intend to take off) and they are fine in the shower, with body lotion, cleaning, work, etc. A few scratches but you will get those no matter what! Just make sure Rie screws are tight and keep an eye on them. Hope that helped!



Thank You


----------



## baghagg

Kindness3 said:


> Have you brought back to cartier, I know yours very expensive, and I understand sentimental thing too, maybe defect in the screws system, I would defiantly bring it into store to have check,I'm sorry about your experience, like anything sometimes there something wrong with the inner locking mechanize not aligned up inside right,


Hi Kindness3.  No,  I haven't had the opportunity to have the bracelet serviced,  but I intend to the next time I'm shopping in NYC. Unfortunately, busy life precludes me from close proximity to any nearby Cartier boutiques during regular business hours. ..


----------



## celine4

I had one LOVE + JUC  + Panther bracelet for a couple years, wore them together and the screws of the LOVE never became loose. Then I got another LOVE to wear together with all my other bracelets and the second LOVE started getting loose, I guess is the way two loves bang against each other? Cause I never had the problem when my first LOVE was with the JUC or Panther bracelet. Anyways I went to the boutique and they put what I call "glue" on both and they are really tight now and have been for months.


----------



## Kindness3

Luccibag said:


> I have a new screw system and at first I had to rescrew it from time to time but then I completely undid it and rescrewed it very carefully and it's been 6 mos and it's still tight. I'd suggest maybe having it screwed on by Cartier.  I think if it's not done exactly in the right way it is prone to loosening.


Total agree with you in this so true


----------



## Kindness3

baghagg said:


> Hi Kindness3.  No,  I haven't had the opportunity to have the bracelet serviced,  but I intend to the next time I'm shopping in NYC. Unfortunately, busy life precludes me from close proximity to any nearby Cartier boutiques during regular business hours. ..


I total understand what you mean I had to mail mine because im.so far from.store,  I hope you get there soon before crazy holiday shopping begins, have wonderful week to you ♤♤


----------



## Kindness3

celine4 said:


> I had one LOVE + JUC  + Panther bracelet for a couple years, wore them together and the screws of the LOVE never became loose. Then I got another LOVE to wear together with all my other bracelets and the second LOVE started getting loose, I guess is the way two loves bang against each other? Cause I never had the problem when my first LOVE was with the JUC or Panther bracelet. Anyways I went to the boutique and they put what I call "glue" on both and they are really tight now and have been for months.


Wow I never heard they did that at store ,good to know they do


----------



## kelly girl

celine4 said:


> I had one LOVE + JUC  + Panther bracelet for a couple years, wore them together and the screws of the LOVE never became loose. Then I got another LOVE to wear together with all my other bracelets and the second LOVE started getting loose, I guess is the way two loves bang against each other? Cause I never had the problem when my first LOVE was with the JUC or Panther bracelet. Anyways I went to the boutique and they put what I call "glue" on both and they are really tight now and have been for months.


I'm curious, does your first Love have the original screws? I have a Love I purchased in 2006/2007 and the screws come all the way out as do the two halves of the bracelet. I received a second Love for Christmas in 2012. After wearing the bracelets together for years I one day noticed the screws on the newer model were loose. Before I could get to Cartier to have the issue corrected, the bracelet fell off and was never found. The problem is with the newer model. I can't speak to why some people have no problems with the newer model while others don't. Cartier is aware there is an issue and they haven't addressed it successfully. Putting glue on the screws before tightening them is not the answer when the bracelet in question costs 6,000+ dollars.


----------



## kewave

kelly girl said:


> ...Cartier is aware there is an issue and they haven't addressed it successfully. Putting glue on the screws before tightening them is not the answer when the bracelet in question costs 6,000+ dollars.



In total agreement! For what it’s worth, the gold and diamond contents are really insignificant compared to the price. The high price should includes branding, service and design! Putting glue on jewelleries clearly shows it’s a design flaw and makes it so unglamorous!


----------



## Phoenix123

kewave said:


> In total agreement! For what it’s worth, the gold and diamond contents are really insignificant compared to the price. The high price should includes branding, service and design! Putting glue on jewelleries clearly shows it’s a design flaw and makes it so unglamorous!



+1

Fortunately, I don't have a problem with mine.  But I agree wt the statement above.  I can't believe this has been an ongoing problem for years and yet Cartier still hasn't fixed it!


----------



## Cogmarks

The problem with the screw system is that the screws are too shallow. If Cartier added about two more threads, that would probably solve the problem. In the mean time, you can use Loctite 222. That is jeweler’s strength. You have to order it online. The tube is red, but the Loctite is purple. Any of the other strengths of Loctite will cause the screws to seize up, and you will not be able to turn them.


----------



## celine4

Kindness3 said:


> Wow I never heard they did that at store ,good to know they do



They do in Luxembourg so Im assuming at least for sure they do in the BENELUX and maybe the rest of Europe?


----------



## celine4

kelly girl said:


> I'm curious, does your first Love have the original screws? I have a Love I purchased in 2006/2007 and the screws come all the way out as do the two halves of the bracelet. I received a second Love for Christmas in 2012. After wearing the bracelets together for years I one day noticed the screws on the newer model were loose. Before I could get to Cartier to have the issue corrected, the bracelet fell off and was never found. The problem is with the newer model. I can't speak to why some people have no problems with the newer model while others don't. Cartier is aware there is an issue and they haven't addressed it successfully. Putting glue on the screws before tightening them is not the answer when the bracelet in question costs 6,000+ dollars.



Im sorry to hear you lost your love! My first love bracelet is from 2014 so is the new screw. I met a lady on summer vacation and she had 7 loves all on the same wrist and she told me they had come loose and had fallen but in places where she could find them, like the bed and she carried the screw everywhere in her wallet. She lives in another country so not sure the glue is an option for her. She didn't seem too concern about it and was going in the sea with them, hope she still has all of them! And I agree the glue is not the ideal solution!


----------



## cheek_y

Luccibag said:


> I have a new screw system and at first I had to rescrew it from time to time but then I completely undid it and rescrewed it very carefully and it's been 6 mos and it's still tight. I'd suggest maybe having it screwed on by Cartier.  I think if it's not done exactly in the right way it is prone to loosening.


Hi all, i have been looking at posts and it seems that almost 40/60 on screw issues. i have to screw mine almost every week. i got my last 2014 and only started using them again last month lol. i don't know why i am having to tighten the screw (only one screw as they other have stayed locked) every now and then too? should i take it to cartier and get them to inspect and rescrew for me? thanks for all your help. PS i have the rose gold size 18 xox


----------



## cheek_y

kelly girl said:


> Tonight I was devastated to find I have lost one of two WG love bracelets. I still can't imagine how two screws (new system purchased in 2012) came out and my bracelet literally fell off! I just logged onto the Cartier forum to see if anyone else had this happen or was having issues with the newer screws. Lo and behold I found this thread. My first love bracelet was purchased in 2006 and I NEVER had any issues with it. At that time the bracelet had 6 diamonds instead of the 4 the newer models have. I have spent the past two hours turning my home upside down hoping to find it. I called my local police station thinking if someone had found it they would turn it in; I also called the supermarket and my gym as I was at both places today. No luck. My husband was sweet enough to drive to the two spots where I was parked earlier. Nothing. I'm sure my bracelet is gone forever. It is insured. I'm also sure the lose happened today because I would have noticed it was missing when showering this AM. As much as I love wearing two love bracelets I won't replace the one I've lost until Cartier makes a change in the way the bracelet screws together. To all who have the newer model check the screws from time to time and tighten them to be on the safe side. So very sad.


Hi there, i just posted on a post earlier, i am also having problem with one of my screw that i have to tighten it up once a week? i don't know the reason why but the other screw seem to have not moved at all. should i go to cartier and have them inspected? i bought mine last 2014 and only started wearing them again last month. i am like you, for the price of the bracelet i do not think it should have that poor performance of the so called bangle. plus if it is recommenced that it can be worn 24/7 then we should not be worrying of having to wear them and screw them all the time. i am furious now. sad.


----------



## MahaM

cheek_y said:


> Hi there, i just posted on a post earlier, i am also having problem with one of my screw that i have to tighten it up once a week? i don't know the reason why but the other screw seem to have not moved at all. should i go to cartier and have them inspected? i bought mine last 2014 and only started wearing them again last month. i am like you, for the price of the bracelet i do not think it should have that poor performance of the so called bangle. plus if it is recommenced that it can be worn 24/7 then we should not be worrying of having to wear them and screw them all the time. i am furious now. sad.


I also , ha and ussue with the loose screws. The lady at Cartier in Paris told  me that i have to tighten the screw very well until it stops and told no to worry about breaking the screws. And she said if the screws become loose after you screw it well bring it to Cartier and they will replace it. 
I screw my love very well and have no problems now.


----------



## Storm Spirit

cheek_y said:


> Hi all, i have been looking at posts and it seems that almost 40/60 on screw issues. i have to screw mine almost every week. i got my last 2014 and only started using them again last month lol. i don't know why i am having to tighten the screw (only one screw as they other have stayed locked) every now and then too? should i take it to cartier and get them to inspect and rescrew for me? thanks for all your help. PS i have the rose gold size 18 xox



Bear in mind that this is only a very tiny sample size and people are more likely to post only when there's a problem - for example, you'd never see threads such as "Wow, Cartier's screws are amazing! No tightening needed!"

If yours has been causing bother, absolutely take it to Cartier. After all, we don't just pay a premium for branding and design, we pay for their customer service & aftercare too.


----------



## cheek_y

Thanks for the reply. I will definitely go to Cartier next week and get them to check it. I have enclosed photo and the gap is visible


----------



## Kindness3

celine4 said:


> They do in Luxembourg so Im assuming at least for sure they do in the BENELUX and maybe the rest of Europe?


Wow I didn' know that good to know


----------



## Kindness3

cheek_y said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will definitely go to Cartier next week and get them to check it. I have enclosed photo and the gap is visible


Have you tried resting your wrist on counter and tried to losing both sides at the same time, then tighten them at the same times .when u do that they lock mechanize lines up better . I use my dresser so I can put them on it helps to take pressure off the bracelet, so u can line up and tighten little each side at time ,I hope all goes well for you ,


----------



## cheek_y

Took them off last night and asked my partner to re screw them back on. Let’s see how d screws goes for now. How’s is yours traveling x


----------



## googlewhack

I have the full diamond rose gold and the classic yellow gold. Wore both together after having then put on in store and by time was home preparing dinner the yellow gold had worked fully loose on one side even after I had checked them. The rose gold was solid and hadn’t moved. [emoji33]


----------



## Mali_

Wow, as lovely as they are...and as expensive as they are, Cartier really should be making the screws on its signature bracelet as solid and secure as possible. If other, less-expensive metal screws work (like those around the house), why not solid gold ones on jewelry?  I understand the PF is (a quite lovely) fishbowl, so I hope this is not the norm; because from this perspective, either you can’t keep it on or, as with Kylie, you can’t take it off. (Glad I chose the cuff).


----------



## googlewhack

I’ve decided to go classic yg day to day and add the rose gold /diamonds for special occasions only as too scared to loose them [emoji15]


----------



## luvmy3girls

googlewhack said:


> I’ve decided to go classic yg day to day and add the rose gold /diamonds for special occasions only as too scared to loose them [emoji15]



Or you could wear one on each arm [emoji4]


----------



## googlewhack

...well it’s a thought [emoji848]


----------



## celine4

googlewhack said:


> I have the full diamond rose gold and the classic yellow gold. Wore both together after having then put on in store and by time was home preparing dinner the yellow gold had worked fully loose on one side even after I had checked them. The rose gold was solid and hadn’t moved. [emoji33]



What a scare! If it happened once it will most likely happened twice so I would either wear them separately or take them to Cartier to put some glue on... I agree is not the ideal solution but it has worked for me and have had no problem at all since them and Ive been able to take them off.


----------



## surfergirljen

Thank you guys for bumping this up! I can't believe this thread is still going but so glad it is!
I'm so torn. I had a good relationship with my SA and so think I will go back and ask about this "version 3" although I still personally think it's not resolved. Hmmm. I remember mine rattling for sure and finding it almost undone a few times before I lost it - I used to carry a screw driver with me in my wallet as well! I would love to get a new one - I so wish now that I had never given up my old screw system one.   ugh!


----------



## avcbob

I've probably mentioned it earlier in this thread, but I'm a staunch believer in Loctite.  Contrary to what many say, it's not 'glue' but rather a thread locker that fills in the microscopic pores of the metal.  It's used on everything from eyeglasses and watches, to multi million dollar machinery.  My wife wears three loves, each one is from a different design era.  Before Loctite she lost a couple of screws from both the type 1 and type 2 bracelets. The older designs aren't completely free of problems either. Her newest love, as well as mine, are the new type 3.  The screws stay in place, but are easy to remove if necessary.  I mentioned Loctite to another customer in a Cartier one day and I thought the sales associate was going to blow a gasket!  Then when the other customer was out of ear shot, the associate confirmed Loctite is a good idea, even though they're told to not suggest it. Just be sure to use the weak version intended for jewelry.


----------



## miznina

Another shout out for loctite never worry about my two stacked [emoji173]️


----------



## Zainabmoolla

avcbob said:


> I've probably mentioned it earlier in this thread, but I'm a staunch believer in Loctite.  Contrary to what many say, it's not 'glue' but rather a thread locker that fills in the microscopic pores of the metal.  It's used on everything from eyeglasses and watches, to multi million dollar machinery.  My wife wears three loves, each one is from a different design era.  Before Loctite she lost a couple of screws from both the type 1 and type 2 bracelets. The older designs aren't completely free of problems either. Her newest love, as well as mine, are the new type 3.  The screws stay in place, but are easy to remove if necessary.  I mentioned Loctite to another customer in a Cartier one day and I thought the sales associate was going to blow a gasket!  Then when the other customer was out of ear shot, the associate confirmed Loctite is a good idea, even though they're told to not suggest it. Just be sure to use the weak version intended for jewelry.


Which locate did you use? You ordered it online


----------



## goldengirl123

Zainabmoolla said:


> Which locate did you use? You ordered it online


Use the lowest strength (purple). I also followed this advice and it made all the difference in the world! I ordered it from amazon.


----------



## tenshix

avcbob said:


> I've probably mentioned it earlier in this thread, but I'm a staunch believer in Loctite.  Contrary to what many say, it's not 'glue' but rather a thread locker that fills in the microscopic pores of the metal.  It's used on everything from eyeglasses and watches, to multi million dollar machinery.  My wife wears three loves, each one is from a different design era.  Before Loctite she lost a couple of screws from both the type 1 and type 2 bracelets. The older designs aren't completely free of problems either. Her newest love, as well as mine, are the new type 3.  The screws stay in place, but are easy to remove if necessary.  I mentioned Loctite to another customer in a Cartier one day and I thought the sales associate was going to blow a gasket!  Then when the other customer was out of ear shot, the associate confirmed Loctite is a good idea, even though they're told to not suggest it. Just be sure to use the weak version intended for jewelry.



+1 for Loctite (the weak strength one for jewelry)! 

I wear two Loves and a JUC daily; the impact of the bracelets hitting against each other loosens all the screws on my loves over time. Prior to using Loctite I had to ask DH to help me tighten them every so often.

I was really skeptical about using it at first because I assumed it was also a glue, but DH explained to me exactly what you said, it's like a gummy threadlocker to fill in the gaps and to tighten the screws so that even with the vibrations from the impact, they won't loosen. You can still unscrew your Loves (you might hear a small pop sound when the loctite crumbles) and it won't ruin the gold.

I brought up the loose screw issue at several Cartier stores worldwide and once in Singapore the SA actually brought out a Loctite (the red tube one) and asked me if she could use it on my bracelets. At the time I said no (this is prior to DH telling me how it really works) but because she had suggested it, I was eventually sold on its use and DH helped me put it on my bracelet screws at home. Only 1 screw loosened after a few months and it really beats having to tighten it every week.

DH is happy I'm no longer annoying him, and I'm no longer worried about it getting loose.


----------



## Tonimichelle

tenshix said:


> +1 for Loctite (the weak strength one for jewelry)!
> 
> I wear two Loves and a JUC daily; the impact of the bracelets hitting against each other loosens all the screws on my loves over time. Prior to using Loctite I had to ask DH to help me tighten them every so often.
> 
> I was really skeptical about using it at first because I assumed it was also a glue, but DH explained to me exactly what you said, it's like a gummy threadlocker to fill in the gaps and to tighten the screws so that even with the vibrations from the impact, they won't loosen. You can still unscrew your Loves (you might hear a small pop sound when the loctite crumbles) and it won't ruin the gold.
> 
> I brought up the loose screw issue at several Cartier stores worldwide and once in Singapore the SA actually brought out a Loctite (the red tube one) and asked me if she could use it on my bracelets. At the time I said no (this is prior to DH telling me how it really works) but because she had suggested it, I was eventually sold on its use and DH helped me put it on my bracelet screws at home. Only 1 screw loosened after a few months and it really beats having to tighten it every week.
> 
> DH is happy I'm no longer annoying him, and I'm no longer worried about it getting loose.


Totally off topic.. but your doggies!  So cute!


----------



## Pgirl2016

googlewhack said:


> I have the full diamond rose gold and the classic yellow gold. Wore both together after having then put on in store and by time was home preparing dinner the yellow gold had worked fully loose on one side even after I had checked them. The rose gold was solid and hadn’t moved. [emoji33]



So do you stack the full pave with the plain one now? Or wear one on each arm?


----------



## googlewhack

Pgirl2016 said:


> So do you stack the full pave with the plain one now? Or wear one on each arm?


I mainly wear the yellow gold plain bracelet on my dominant right wrist and leave the ten diamond (wish it was pave!) in the box for dressier occasions as I'm scared I lose one.  Saying that, I'm considering a rainbow love and loctite...


----------



## voodoodoll2005

avcbob said:


> I've probably mentioned it earlier in this thread, but I'm a staunch believer in Loctite.  Contrary to what many say, it's not 'glue' but rather a thread locker that fills in the microscopic pores of the metal.  It's used on everything from eyeglasses and watches, to multi million dollar machinery.  My wife wears three loves, each one is from a different design era.  Before Loctite she lost a couple of screws from both the type 1 and type 2 bracelets. The older designs aren't completely free of problems either. Her newest love, as well as mine, are the new type 3.  The screws stay in place, but are easy to remove if necessary.  I mentioned Loctite to another customer in a Cartier one day and I thought the sales associate was going to blow a gasket!  Then when the other customer was out of ear shot, the associate confirmed Loctite is a good idea, even though they're told to not suggest it. Just be sure to use the weak version intended for jewelry.


Your post on Loctite in another thread convinced me to get it. I haven't needed to use it since I haven't had any screws loosening (I wear the Love by itself).

But I like having the tube though as an insurance policy, lol.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Just got my second love yesterday and roughly 12 hours after the SA put it on I looked down and one of my screws was completely undone. I don’t know if he just didn’t put it on tight enough or whether it’s because I now have two and they bang together.  The screws on my first love do not budge.  But I have ordered the Loctite. Do you just put a tiny bit on the screw and then screw it in? Is there a secret to how much and how to apply it?


----------



## goldengirl123

BostonBlockhead said:


> Just got my second love yesterday and roughly 12 hours after the SA put it on I looked down and one of my screws was completely undone. I don’t know if he just didn’t put it on tight enough or whether it’s because I now have two and they bang together.  The screws on my first love do not budge.  But I have ordered the Loctite. Do you just put a tiny bit on the screw and then screw it in? Is there a secret to how much and how to apply it?




My husband put a tiny amount on a toothpick and then used the toothpick to put a tiny amount on each screw.


----------



## miznina

Yes I used a toothpick too!  I do recommend putting it on both even though one is tight as the vibration will eventually loosen it as well.


----------



## avcbob

That's exactly what I do too - I squeeze a drop onto a piece of plastic, like a lunch bag, then dip the end of a toothpick into the drop and transfer just a little to the thread.  It doesn't take much; as they say "A little dab will do 'ya".  And as Miznina says, do both screws!



miznina said:


> Yes I used a toothpick too!  I do recommend putting it on both even though one is tight as the vibration will eventually loosen it as well.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Thanks.  So far they haven't budged at all since I put the second one on the same way the SA showed me when she put on the first one.  In fact, I tried to take it off to see if I'd be able to when the glue comes (tomorrow) and I can't get the screws to move.  I'm not sure I can even get these off w/out stripping them.  So I might leave them be and only use the glue if I notice them loosen up.

(of if you have suggestions on how to unscrew these w/out damaging them so I can add the glue, I'd appreciate any tips!)


----------



## MahaM

BostonBlockhead said:


> Thanks.  So far they haven't budged at all since I put the second one on the same way the SA showed me when she put on the first one.  In fact, I tried to take it off to see if I'd be able to when the glue comes (tomorrow) and I can't get the screws to move.  I'm not sure I can even get these off w/out stripping them.  So I might leave them be and only use the glue if I notice them loosen up.
> 
> (of if you have suggestions on how to unscrew these w/out damaging them so I can add the glue, I'd appreciate any tips!)



I don’t think you will need the glue.
And in general, i don’t think glue is a good idea.
At Cartier Paris. I was told o e should tie the bracelet very well and if it becomes loose after u tie it really well ut means the bracelet is defective and Cartier should replaced for free.

As i first got my bracelet, ut got loose twice as i was i was afraid to tie  hardly in orde not to brake the screws but after i followed what the lady as Cartier told me “ screw until u can’t anymore” I’m now happy and feel mt bracelet is safe. 
From time to time i check the screws and they are really tight and if i need i tighten more but usually dont.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

MahaM said:


> I don’t think you will need the glue.
> And in general, i don’t think glue is a good idea.
> At Cartier Paris. I was told o e should tie the bracelet very well and if it becomes loose after u tie it really well ut means the bracelet is defective and Cartier should replaced for free.
> 
> As i first got my bracelet, ut got loose twice as i was i was afraid to tie  hardly in orde not to brake the screws but after i followed what the lady as Cartier told me “ screw until u can’t anymore” I’m now happy and feel mt bracelet is safe.
> From time to time i check the screws and they are really tight and if i need i tighten more but usually dont.



I noticed that the gentleman who put my second one on didn't screw them in nearly as tightly as the first SA did.  First SA went back and forth on each side 4-5 times to put in each side gradually and the last two turns on each side she gave it every ounce of strength she had.  She wasn't afraid to really give it some force.   He didn't screw them in nearly as forcefully.   So when the second one came loose I did what the first SA did and so far so good.  I do think you REALLY have to turn that screw until your fingers go numb from the pressure.  LOL.


----------



## MahaM

BostonBlockhead said:


> I noticed that the gentleman who put my second one on didn't screw them in nearly as tightly as the first SA did.  First SA went back and forth on each side 4-5 times to put in each side gradually and the last two turns on each side she gave it every ounce of strength she had.  She wasn't afraid to really give it some force.   He didn't screw them in nearly as forcefully.   So when the second one came loose I did what the first SA did and so far so good.  I do think you REALLY have to turn that screw until your fingers go numb from the pressure.  LOL.


Yeah...


----------



## jujusimm

Hi everyone, I wanted to share something I found while shopping for my own bracelet's lost screw. I found a reliable seller on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/savemycartier

They carry the screws in all colors and the shipping is fast ( I got mine in two days but I am also in Canada). I bought a couple of the gold and white gold to stock up, the price is quite reasonable and looks exactly like the one I lost.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I have now had my love bracelet I purchased new at Sloane Square Cartier in 2012 October  for 5 years and I’ve never had the screws loose even slightly . I took it off once and my husband wore it for several months and he works on his car sometimes so it has a few little dents and heavy scratching but never has it come undone at the screws they don’t budge at all. mine would be the new screw system at the time I don’t know if that makes a difference . I always check my screws everyday to make sure they are diagonally to the right and they have never moved 
And I mistreat my bracelet a lot ! I’ve bashed it , layered it, took it off using a regular household screw driver which wasn’t the right size but I forced it . I would say it’s been more than worth it’s cost I live in it


----------



## florence050914

Hi. I own a small love bracelet, the one who comes in 1 piece. I feel like when it's lock and I pinch it between my fingers, I can feel a gap and hear a click. I feel like it's not all the way secure. Is it normal ? I live in Quebec, Canada and there's not Cartier near by. I had to buy it in Toronto, and it's far.


----------



## MahaM

florence050914 said:


> Hi. I own a small love bracelet,he one who comes in 1 piece. I feel like when it's lock and I pinch it between my fingers, I can feel a gap and hear a click. I feel like it's not all the way secure. Is it normal ? I live in Quebec, Canada and there's not Cartier near by. I had to buy it in Toronto, and it's far.


If u feel gap and can hear that little click that means it is not screwed all the way, or the screws became  loose.
Retie the screw, and screw them well .


----------



## Zucnarf

Wear mine since January or February and screws haven’t moved at all...
I play tenis and swim and no problems at all...


----------



## marwaaa

I haven’t had that problem and I haven’t taken my Love off for 3 years! My SA tightened mine with a larger screwdriver they had at the boutique so she should get a good grip and I haven’t has issues at all


----------



## emo4488

I noticed the screw alignment is different on each side of my love (new this month). Is that normal? I am a bit paranoid one may not be tightened all the way - yet it feels tight.

one is tight at 10/4 and the other at 11/5 if that makes sense.

thanks!


----------



## Violet Bleu

emo4488 said:


> I noticed the screw alignment is different on each side of my love (new this month). Is that normal? I am a bit paranoid one may not be tightened all the way - yet it feels tight.
> 
> one is tight at 10/4 and the other at 11/5 if that makes sense.
> 
> thanks!


That’s normal. My screws are never even with each other.


----------



## scheurin

Anyone has the new mechanism already? My 4 reg Loves continue making troubles and I always fear to lose them.


----------



## Jdltcb

Has anyone heard of this lawsuit?









						How Cartier's Love Bracelet screw design flaw can lead to a lawsuit?
					

Find out if Cartier's Love Bracelet Screw Design flaw costed you your bracelet and can that lead to a lawsuit? Contact Baron and Herskowitz




					www.bhfloridalaw.com


----------



## yayaisnan

bumping this... i find myself needing to tighten my screws atleast once a week. is this normal? i purchased this year and have had it for 7 months


----------



## emo4488

Ugh.. that's annoying. I've been wearing mine since March (5 months now). I tightened one of the screws a bit after the first week. No issues since. They haven't loosened at all. I also wear my bracelet alone and don't stack. And I have never taken it off.


----------



## yayaisnan

emo4488 said:


> Ugh.. that's annoying. I've been wearing mine since March (5 months now). I tightened one of the screws a bit after the first week. No issues since. They haven't loosened at all. I also wear my bracelet alone and don't stack. And I have never taken it off.


wow! i only stack some days and i've never taken it off either. wonder if mine is faulty or something..


----------



## americanroyal89

I have not had any issues with mine. I’ve had it since 2019 and started stacking in 2020. But I know my sister in law has her screws come loose on hers. Her stack is more robust than mine though, so I’m not sure if that’s a factor.
But I would either look into Loctite or taking it to Cartier, I hear they have a new screw enhancement that would help.


----------



## Purrsey

I'm still doing it like weekly (in fact just did it 30mins ago)  since i started wearing it for just over a month now.
I am not sure is it i don't *dare* to screw them too tight?

I haven't given it much thought. But maybe I need to ask my SA.


----------



## scheurin

No issues after the exchange and the other 6 hold tight.

I have read screwing too tight can damage the system. However, this was for the old screws.


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> No issues after the exchange and the other 6 hold tight.
> 
> I have read screwing too tight can damage the system. However, this was for the old screws.



Overtightening any screw can strip a screw, whether it's the old or new system, so just be careful not to overtighten once you feel resistance.

Glad to hear your Loves have not been giving you trouble.


----------



## thundercloud

emo4488 said:


> Ugh.. that's annoying. I've been wearing mine since March (5 months now). I tightened one of the screws a bit after the first week. No issues since. They haven't loosened at all. I also wear my bracelet alone and don't stack. And I have never taken it off.


I got mine in May and have had a similar experience. Had to tighten it once after the first week, but no movement since. I don't normally stack it with anything. I will look at the screw positions here and there to make sure it hasn't budged much.


----------

